# Jumps on Go-outs



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So does anyone have a utility dog that HASN'T at some point tried to take the jumps on the go out? Flip went for it a few times last night. Hopefully this is him getting it out of the way now, and the confusion will be cleared up long before his utility career begins. Some dogs seem to have this pop up off and on throughout their careers so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that won't happen to him and I'll be able to make it clear to him that we only jump on the way back, never on the way out.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Had it happen once--and I am glad it did. It gave me the opportunity to correct and fix it then and there. If she had tried this at a show without having done it in practice I think it would have been much worse! I would not have been able to redirect and teach her in the ring, and she would have been reinforced for the wrong behavior.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have always been of the opinion that taking a jump on a go-out should be a substantial deduction and not an NQ. But for any of my past dogs it wouldn't have mattered, they never actually would take the jump, they would just run up to it and then realize they had done the wrong thing and just stop and stare at the jump. Flip's my first dog that will actually take the jump if I don't call him off quick enough.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Every one of my dogs trained through utility has done it  I too prefer it to happen in training .. and yes, my dogs would each take the jump and respond to the correction from the landing side LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito did it a couple of times, too. I just moved up further and then he didn't do it, then backed off again. Never corrected him for doing it, just let him fix it himself by being much closer to the jumps.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nope Titan has never tried it..sorry!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

None of my dogs have done it, now I am sure Oriana will start because I said that :doh:, but have seen it happen to many very good dogs. I think Barb has the right idea. Shorten up the go out so the jumps are not so prevalent in his sight line, then gradually increase the distance till you are at full depth. Might even want to separate the jumps from the go outs for a short time.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

AmbikaGR said:


> None of my dogs have done it, now I am sure Oriana will start because I said that :doh:, but have seen it happen to many very good dogs. I think Barb has the right idea. Shorten up the go out so the jumps are not so prevalent in his sight line, then gradually increase the distance till you are at full depth. Might even want to separate the jumps from the go outs for a short time.


I know I have two shows coming up and if Titan finds out:doh: .. I am coming after Jodi!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well stop letting him read my posts then silly!

I've actually always heard that the best way to clear up the problem is to bring the jumps really close together, so the dog truly learns to avoid taking the jumps. But I've never had to go that far (yet) to fix it, so far just tellling the dog no when he approached the jump and carefully remarking made it correct itself.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I have not shown my 2 in utility yet, but one of them(Rivet) did jump the ring gate during training.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

HA - mine did once too! When I was first teaching DJ I put the gate between the jumps to prevent him from coming down the middle....sure didn't stop my puppy any. if my dog comes back with bad hips I'm blaming it on that!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Ya to a dog training in agility it is just another jump, ecspecially when you say "GO!".


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Mine hasn't had a single day of agility training in his life, he just knew the quickest way from him to mom was straight down the middle, and who cares if there's a 3 foot gate between us?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito jumped a ring gate in training once, too. I directed him toward the bar jump, he took the angle to the bar, kept going, jumped the ring gate and said hello to the cute little thing in her "bitches britches" who was obviously smelling a whole lot better than anything going on in the training ring...


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL!! Must have looked and smelled very good!!


----------

